# New Audi, New Problems!



## audiwife (Dec 23, 2008)

We just bought an 2001 Audi A6 Quattro 8 cylinder 4.2L. Carfax looked good- like it had been well maintained at mostly VW dealerships but already having a few problems.
Husband drove little over three hours to pick it up, got an hour from home an "Check engine light" came on, he took it to have the codes run, came back with a camshaft positioning sensor code and a catalytic converter code. We were told by some friends that it sounded like maybe an O2 sensor was the issue. Five days went by, hubby persisted in drving car and on fifth day while driving home, temperture gauge light comes on saying its running too hot.
Now someone correct me if I'm wrong but the O2 sensor and the overheating probably arent going to be related, right? So as far as the overheating I'm wanting to look at blown head gaskets and maybe what else?


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (audiwife)*

If your HG is going, you will find antifreeze and gas mixing with the oil. I could smell the gas on the dipstick, in a golf that had a blown HG. But before you jump to conclusions, you should investigate. Was the fan running when it overheated? How many miles on the car? Was the waterpump ever replaced? Was the coolant flushed recently? There might be a air pocket in the coolant system theat needs to be worked out? What shape are the belts in? I would check and rule out the simple stuff before diving into a HG.


----------



## audiwife (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (Snowhere)*

Good questionss, ok let's see....
A little over 108,000 miles on the car, I'm sure the fan was running cause the was at 9pm and its feezing here, so I'm sure he had the heat on, as far as I can tell from what few service records we have I don't think the waterpump has been replaced but don't hold me to that and i don't know about the coolant being flushed. 
I will have my husband be sure to check the coolant, belts and waterpump but thanks, that gives us a great jumping off point on what to check before freaking out over it!


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (audiwife)*

By fan I mean engine fan, not heater. With 108K I assume the timing belt/water pump has been done, but if it hasn't, it needs to be.
It pays to start simple and work your way up to more complicated. My rado overheated this summer and it was because the 18 year old oem fuse gave up the ghost. I wasted time checking the switch only to realize I did not have power to the fan switch and sure enough, it was just a blown fuse.


----------



## audiwife (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (Snowhere)*

LOL, duh, I should have picked up on that...too close to xmas and holidays guests to be thinking straight I guess! LMAO
I'll pass the info along and keep you posted, thanks again for being so helpful!


----------



## MikeMcNair. (May 28, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (audiwife)*

Water pump is probably taking a crap.
On a side note if the cam position sensor code is coming up replace the sensor, it cheap. Then reset the codes and see what all comes back.


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (MikeMcNair.)*

Hey everyone, this is the owner. To clarify just a bit, the car initally threw up a P0343 camshaft position sensor and a P0430 catalytic converter code. I was told that the former is most likely also the cause of the latter. I picked up a sensor and when I got home realized I didn't have the appropriate torx bit to remove the old sensor. Torx bit set has been ordered.
Then on the way home the temp warning pops up on my display and I see that the gauge is one mark away from max. Coolant and oil are clean and at correct levels. Fan is running. There is nothing in service records about water pump being changed out or recent coolant flush. 
I have been told it is most likely the thermostat. I know this is an inexpensive part, but have been told you basically have to take the front end off. Does anyone have any previous experience with this or any other thoughts?


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (NixA6)*

I would say its unlikely to be the thermostat causing it to overheat - they tend to stick open, not closed, which would make it run cold. I would check everything else possible, and I mean _everything_ before looking at the stat, since it is a complete pig to get to!
My inclination would be that the cam position sensor may be causing ignition timing issues. That could subsequently cause catalytic converter and temperature problems.
I would park it until you can change the cam position sensor, clear the codes, and see what comes up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mikki x


----------



## frankinstyn (Oct 11, 2004)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_I would say its unlikely to be the thermostat causing it to overheat - they tend to stick open, not closed, which would make it run cold. I would check everything else possible, and I mean _everything_ before looking at the stat, since it is a complete pig to get to!
My inclination would be that the cam position sensor may be causing ignition timing issues. That could subsequently cause catalytic converter and temperature problems.
I would park it until you can change the cam position sensor, clear the codes, and see what comes up http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Mikki x

Normally I would agree with you but the same thing happened to mine at about 100,000 miles. Stuck closed and started to overheat. 
I would do the whole timing belt job while you're in there as you have to take absolutely everything off to get there anyway. You can buy the complete kit here...http://www.blauparts.com/products.asp?cat=2328...just be sure you pick the right kit by the vin number.
It does include the metal impeller water pump as well which could also be your problem...but I'm leaning towards the thermostat.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (frankinstyn)*

the cam codes are most likely due to the cam adjuster failing on bank 2, its common, the one on the driver side. there about 550 for the part and you have to remove the cams to replace it. 
So it looks like :
timing belt and rollers 
water pump
thermostat
cam adjuster
cam seals and adjuster seals and valve cover gaskets both sides
all common on all vw's at 80-100k miles.
Mine were leaking on my 00 a6 4.2 with 81k on the clock.


----------



## Raudi S6 (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (NixA6)*

I have had 4 Audi's with the 4.2 motors, and I would bet anything it is the T-Stat. You are lucky it has not gone out by now. Yes it is a inexpesive part, but you are looking at 8 hours of labor to replace it. Basiclly tear down to the timing belt and water pump, behind there. SO may as well do them as well at the same time. Consider yourself lucky, I had to pull the motor to change an O2 sensor on my RS6.


----------



## NixA6 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (Raudi S6)*

I just replaced the camshaft position sensor, but my VAG hasn't arrived yet so I haven't cleared the codes. I think I am going to bite the bullet and take it in to get timing belt, tensioner pulley, idle pulley, water pump/thermostat, and serpentine all replaced at once. Anyone know of a good independent mechanic/shop near Wichita, KS?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: New Audi, New Problems! (NixA6)*

i could do it, but i'm in MN boooo... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------

